# Microcontroladores de doble núcleo.



## Pablet (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola a todos! Texas Instruments sacó al mercado hace un tiempo unos nuevos microcontroladores de la familia C2000, los F2837. Hace tiempo hice una petición a Texas Instruments para que me donaran para el laboratorio en el que trabajo y el blog una de estas unidades con su control card y la semana pasada me llegó. Es la primera vez que programo un microcontrolador de doble núcleo y la verdad es que es muy interesante, tanto por potencia como por la "forma" de programarlos. Está claro que para los que experimentan con electrónica como hobby estos no son necesarios, para los que nos dedicamos profesionalmente a hacer diseño electrónico esto es un paso muy importante. En el blog voy a explicar como programarlos. He escrito una entrada a modo de introducción a esta familia que creo que puede hacer que a más de uno le pique la curiosidad. Os la comparto.
http://www.mipsandchips.com.es/2014/06/f28377d-programando-un-doble-nucleo.html
Espero os resulte interesante!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 29, 2014)

Solo una cosa, 2 x 200MHz no es 400MHz, estoy en contra de que realicen esa multiplicación por que solo significa que son dos hilos y la velocidad es de 200MHz, en operaciones secuenciales no importa que tenga 10 núcleos por que los otros 9 no estarán haciendo nada.

Pero bueno, interesante tarjetita acabas de recibir.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 29, 2014)

Interesante bichito, me quedo sorprendido , hasta ahora me enteraba de avances en procesadores, DSP's, FPGA's pero de uC's casi nada (salvo más modelos, menor consumo, más memoria, etc) pero un doble núcleo si que es novedad para mí. ¿Estos dispositivos aún caen en la categoría de *microcontroladores*? 

Estaré al pendiente del blog, tengo mucha curiosidad sobre estos bichos y conocer aplicaciónes donde se explote el procesamiento paralelo

Saludos y muy buena info


----------



## foso (Jun 29, 2014)

Yo me compré la tarjeta de desarrollo de Texas del Cortex R4 (Hercules). Este micro fue pensado por ARM para aplicaciones de alta confiabilidad. Tiene dos núcleos que trabajan en configuración Lock-Step. Esto significa que ambos hacen lo mismo (no se reparten la tarea), hacen lo mismo y cuando el resultado de ambos difiere, salta un flag de error, indicando que alguno se equivocó.
Desgraciadamente todavía no hice tiempo para hecharle mano porque la facultad me tiene ocupado.
Con respecto a los Delfino, no los conozco, he usado los Piccolo de punto fijo y son un lujo. Tienen 9 niveles de pipeline, aunque no corren a tanta velocidad (60 MHz). Ahora, con respecto a estos Delfino, no entiendo la necesidad de usar multiples núcleos a esa frecuencia. La solución de los multinúcleo apareció cuando se llegó a los GHz de frecuencia y ahí quedo estancada la cosa, no se pudo aumentar mas, solución para aumentar la velocidad ---> programación segmentada y multinúcleo, pero corriendo a cientos de MHz no entiendo la necesidad de un multinúcleo. Aunque no deja de ser interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Jun 29, 2014)

A mi me parece, foso, que si bien es cierto que los multinucleo nacieron por lo que vos decis, por la necesidad de aumentar capacidad de computo sin subir de frecuencia, una vez estos surgieron comenzaron a desarrollarse herramientas de software que aprovechan cada vez mejor el paralelismo de multiprocesadores. Se sabe que una de las tareas en que FPGA y ASIC todavia aventajan a los DSP es en funciones que necesitan alto grado de paralelismo... aun cuando muchos FPGA trabajan a frecuencias relativamente bajas. Por eso y teniendo en cuenta que la tendencia general es a soluciones por soft, yo creo que usan multinucleo para competir mejor contra otras soluciones como FPGA y ASIC.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 30, 2014)

recordé los de XCMOS que van desde el quad core hasta unos con 16, pero habria que probar esa arquitectura.


----------



## chclau (Jun 30, 2014)

La compañía Picochip es una de las pioneras en el campo, ya hace unos cuantos años que desarrolló chips con centenares de micro-DSPs para aplicaciones de infraestructura inalámbrica.


----------



## Pablet (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola!, Los ARM Hercules si que los he probado, pero esto es algo totalmente diferente, son dos procesadores en una misma pastilla de silicio, en este caso llegan a ser 4 procesadores corriendo en paralelo (CPU1, CLA1, CPU2 y CLA2). La necesidad viene dada por lo mismo que en los procesadores para PC, la velocidad. ¿Cuanto consumen los procesadores? 30 o 40W? eso es impensable en un microcontrolador, por lo que 200MHz, o 300MHZ a los que llegan algunos Delfino, se quedan justos cuanto hay muchos procesos que controlar, de ahí la necesidad de estos. Sin duda no podemos llegar a mas de 300MHz en microcontroladores sin sacrificar el consumo. Es el siguiente paso, incluso lo veo un paso más lógico que lo que se hablaba durante un tiempo de que Microchip iba a sacar los microcontroladores de 64 bits con la arquitectura MIPS64.
Me alegro que os resulte interesante. Iré poniendo mis progresos en el blog y aquí.
Un saludo a todos!


----------

